# ABC Detailing - New Matte Daytona Grey Audi RS6 Avant Protection Detail



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all, a few weeks ago I was called up by Audi Tetbury to carry out a new car protection detail on a brand new matte Daytona Grey Audi RS6 Avant!

The car had just about every option ticked, with a few listed below, resulting in a list price entering triple figures! :doublesho

£5k matte grey paint
Front and rear cameras
Full LED Headlights
Self-closing doors and tailgate
Carbon fibre everywhere
21" Diamond-cut wheels
Interior carbon fibre and entry lights
Performance exhaust system
Destricted to 189mph and 580bhp
And many more!

The main reason I was called in was for preparing the matte paint, which requires specialist products and care, so I opted for a full Swissvax protection.



A few before photos of the car; nothing too dirty.















Paintwork was first pre-soaked with Autofinesse Citrus Power to dissolve and lift dirt to remove risk of marring during hand wash.



Wheels cleaned with AMDetails Wheels.







The paintwork was cleaned with Swissvax Opaque which contains no gloss-enhancers - the last thing you want on matte paint!





The car was then rinsed off and driven into the drying bay





The front-facing camera came in handy!





Dried using the Wooly Mammoth Towel and The Microfibre Madness Dry Me Crazy



Compressed air was used to dry the gloss black wheels, to avoid unnecessary scratches



Rolled into the handover bay to complete the rest of the detail







Paintwork cleansed with Swissvax Opaque Pre-Cleaner, which left a sterile, unaltered surface ready for wax protection. A few interior marks were cleaned up and delivery protection removed



Windows wiped down and G1 applied as always





Wheels and metal waxed with the awesome Swissvax Autobahn











Trims dressed with Swissvax Seal Feed



Gloss black paintwork and carbon fibre was protected with Auto Finesse Illusion









Paintwork finally protected with Swissvax Opaque wax, again leaving an unaltered but protected surface



Curing



Leaving a great looking matte finish but still enhancing the subtle Daytona Grey metallic!



A few small details were dealt with before rolling it out for photos in the sun!













































Reversed back into the handover bay











The owner picked the car up today and was very happy with this absolute beast of a car! Here's what he had to say on Facebook -



> Andy did a fantastic job on my RS6 today. Will be recommending you to the rest of Inchcape Audi network...
> Thanks again.
> #trueprofectionistatwork


Thanks for reading! Comments appreciated and please hit 'Like' and 'Follow' on the usual social media sites for our day-to-day stuff.

Get in touch if you are picking up a new car and would like it looking how it should when you pick it up!

Facebook

Twitter

Instagram

Website

Andy
ABC Detailing
[email protected]​


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

What a beast that is. Can't imagine what it must be like to drive something like that away after uncovering it at the dealers.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

As above, thats a beast. Nice work


----------



## fadetoblack (Mar 10, 2014)

Amazing job well dobe


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

WOW, that is one very good looking car.


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

Feck I've just had a moment. Wow


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Great work, car looks stunning. Not sure I could handle a Matt finish... Like the shine too much :thumb:


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Top job again Andy, nice bit of repeat business :thumb:
Simon


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Now that's an exocet on wheels , lovely work there :argie:


----------



## Steve_Dub (Oct 1, 2012)

That is truly awesome! What a car! 
Top job btw :thumb:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Aww looks the business chap :thumb: I def like the matte finish! but would I like it in years to come ?

Id def consider changing my car if I could get that colour in a A1


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

All I can think is God.......... That is one MEAN hurse. Incredible work pal. Top job!


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Christian6984 said:


> Great work, car looks stunning. Not sure I could handle a Matt finish... Like the shine too much :thumb:


Me too! It had a great shine to it though; a perfect balance between matte and satin.



simonjj said:


> Top job again Andy, nice bit of repeat business :thumb:
> Simon


Thanks Simon! Hope the TT is still treating you well!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Absolutely love it. Very nicely specc'd and that colour just sits son right on that car.

Lovely turnaround


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## K.M (Dec 19, 2013)

What a machine! Bet the owner was over the moon! 

Great job :thumb:


----------



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

Superb. What. A. Motor.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

that is a beast standard.... MTM do a re map to 750BHP :doublesho plus de-restrict it 200+

great work :thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

#VorsprungDurchAudi


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

123quackers said:


> that is a beast standard.... MTM do a re map to 750BHP :doublesho plus de-restrict it 200+
> 
> great work :thumb:


That's crazy power, had a look on the website and it lowers the 0-60 from 3.9 to 3.39 seconds!

It's hardly like it needs more power though!


----------



## AnthonyPea (Feb 13, 2014)

That colour!! WOW


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

What a machine. Excellent work.


----------



## hooods (Oct 5, 2013)

Not the biggest fan of Audi but that is an animal of a car. Awsome.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow! Lovely colour!!


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

True beast! All that power in a car that's heavier than most how does it shift lol

Love the finish I think more manufacturers will start doing this finish seen as how well Matt wraps have done IMO


----------



## rossmuir1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

looks amazing, love the colour.

But the Quattro badge along the bottom of the front bumper is awful !


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

:argie: :argie: :thumb:


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

I'd love a car that colour but the maintenance scares me.... (let alone the extra 5.5k pricetag)


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

Pure porn......... :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice :thumb:


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys! The owner left a nice review on the Facebook page -



> Andy did a fantastic job on my RS6 today. Will be recommending you to the rest of Inchcape Audi network...
> Thanks again.
> #trueprofectionistatwork


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

That car looks to be in a seriously bad mood, very cool. Great job :thumb:


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

gibbo555 said:


> That car looks to be in a seriously bad mood, very cool. Great job :thumb:


Haha definitely! So angry!


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Lovely motor, but wrong choice of interior colour though on a otherwise stealthy looking car. Matte grey paint, black wheels, carbon trim... and cream leather interior! Black, or even red, but not cream! :wall:

Each to their own though!


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Chicane said:


> Lovely motor, but wrong choice of interior colour though on a otherwise stealthy looking car. Matte grey paint, black wheels, carbon trim... and cream leather interior! Black, or even red, but not cream! :wall:
> 
> Each to their own though!


I see what you mean, but it looks great in person!


----------

